# Finally Made it to Florida



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2018)

Finally moved in to Stuart Fla. Been here about 6 weeks and Love It. Usually hit the Surf at least 5 times a week ( Hobe Sound Public Beach )
catching Blues, Croakers, Whitting and a few Pompono. Only bad thing is 95% of my Surf Equipment was designed for fishing the Jersey Shore.
4-8oz, 6-12oz. mostly 10 foot Conventional rods with ABU 6500 CT reels. I have one Custom Rainshadow 13' I built for 8 & Bait with a ABU Big Game 7500 CT reel but a little overkill for here.
Looks like a new CCP 13' 3-6 oz is in the future.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Congrats on the move, I'll bet you really miss Pa. this time of year, been here all my life but wish I could go to Fl. for the winter, maybe someday? You might as well send me those unwanted rods and reels although I'm sure you will use them sometime, that CPS 13' 3-6 is a nice rod for sure, good luck at your new residence,...pop.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I am from south jersey...dump that gear....go with the CCP..3-6 or there are a few other brands that work well....a lot of the commercial guys are still using the big old yellow lamiglass….work horses for sure but to heavy to lug up and down the beaches for me....I fish usually a little north of Hobe sound.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2018)

Just received a 13" 3-6 CCP from Tommy. Only had it out once this week. Hopefully get out after Christmas....it's been slow at Hobe Beach the last few days. Lots of Blues but no Pompano !!!
Rick


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Rick....you need to move around to find the pompano...beach to beach....been running a bad streak myself...its always...should have been here yesterday.....look for that nice clean water …..bite has been first light at Hobe I'm told.....however....some days that doesn't hold true.....take lots of lead and rigs...as you get some distance the blues/macks and sharks will cut you off.....they hang out a ways....pain in the ass...but it is what it is....I'm hoping we get a clear spell without that problem.....


----------



## rustwil (Feb 29, 2004)

Also from PA but you should try other beaches. Tiger Shores on Hutchinson is a good place to start , closer the Hobe Sound and has been productive over the years. You can also make a spring or fall trip to Hatteras. Rates are good that time of year and so is the bite.


----------

